# Do I need to tip my driver?



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

*Do I need to tip my driver?*
You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.

https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok , some posters have implied you are nothing but a goose. Now i agree. What is the f××××× point of this post, havent we had this to death already???.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> *Do I need to tip my driver?*
> You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - there's no need to tip.
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/1be144ab-609a-43c5-82b5-b9c7de5ec073


POST # 1 /Sacto Burbs : And this helps
whom exactly? Is your Ride fixed yet?

Also Tampa's Insurance Gal just can't
"grasp the outrage" emanating from
Your Direction despite me using Speci-
fic Examples of her Continued Obtusity.

Put her on your Ignore List and Declare
Victory over UPNF's own "Sarah Palin".

Enough with the Browbeating.
Members are tuning you out.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Use specific examples of my continued" obtusity" in plain english , please. Other , more "obtuse "individuals would at least like to understand your insults towards me, if you must continue leveling them. Cheers,


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Im certain Sly will be happy to post on this thread.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If i am UPNFS sarah palin, a comment i find EXTREMELY OFFENSIVE (btw).... who may i ask do you think you are??????


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

suewho bison isn't talking about you.

As to the purpose of this thread, you will have to wait until after Friday and Saturday night for me to reveal its purpose

Members can do whatever they want on an anonymous Internet forum. That's the beauty of such a beast

as to the other poster, I did put her on ignore. She popped up again not under new posts but yet another new thread and I foolishly clicked on it. I asked a question over on that post, and I'm sure that when someone answers the question over there, I will be enlightened. Until then I have no problem being put in the same category as Bart McCoy and soft scrub.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Next time somebody says they would tip if they had cash I might just ask them to request a ride for a minimum fare.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Next time somebody says they would tip if they had cash I might just ask them to request a ride for a minimum fare.


Carry a square reader. Most still won't tip but at least you know they're cheap and can star accordingly. You lose a star in my book by lying to me.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Carry a square reader. Most still won't tip but at least you know they're cheap and can star accordingly. You lose a star in my book by lying to me.


Who is lying?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Who is lying?


They say they would tip but don't have cash. I tell them I can take a credit card with my square reader and they still don't tip then they were lying about not having cash being a reason to not tip.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Tipping, tipping, tipping......blah blah blah


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They say they would tip but don't have cash. I tell them I can take a credit card with my square reader and they still don't tip then they were lying about not having cash being a reason to not tip.


So to avoid calling them out, tell them they can roll the dice on a minimum trip. Tell them if they try to request a ride and it goes to somebody else, they can cancel and you will be happy. LOL. Because I have had a few riders sitting in my car request and cancel a few times to get to me. Not for the tip thing, but for a ride. So the PAX might like the gambling aspect on the tip thing. Who knows perhaps they try it a few times to make sure you get one. It would be nice for the guarantee chaser too.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wasn't talking about car seats. I was talking about George Castanza from Seinfeld.





Sacto Burbs said:


> suewho bison isn't talking about you.
> 
> As to the purpose of this thread, you will have to wait until after Friday and Saturday night for me to reveal its purpose
> 
> ...


oh yay, well i will have something thrilling to look forward too this weekend, aside from easter and all that, The purpose of this thread...... goodie


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> So to avoid calling them out, tell them they can roll the dice on a minimum trip. Tell them if they try to request a ride and it goes to somebody else, they can cancel and you will be happy. LOL. Because I have had a few riders sitting in my car request and cancel a few times to get to me. Not for the tip thing, but for a ride. So the PAX might like the gambling aspect on the tip thing. Who knows perhaps they try it a few times to make sure you get one. It would be nice for the guarantee chaser too.


Good luck with that. I'm curious to see if you get any who take you up on it. My guess is they'll make some excuse and run for the hills.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Good luck with that. I'm curious to see if you get any who take you up on it. My guess is they'll make some excuse and run for the hills.


Likely, and that would be more than the intent rather than the expectation of them taking me up on the offer.


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Next time somebody says they would tip if they had cash I might just ask them to request a ride for a minimum fare.


Yeah I get this. I'm sorry uber must be having some kind of negative effect on tipping in the service area in general. I mean I'm picking up old school guys who probably are good tippers but I don't get anything. It's pissing me off!


----------

